# Vancouver, B.C.



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Just a reminder to all the Vancouverites out there (and I see there are many) that the Anxious Speakers social anxiety and shyness support group is still meeting on Monday evenings from 7-9pm at BCIT in Burnaby. This group has been meeting for more than 2 years, so it must be doing something right. Many of the current and former members of the group attribute the considerable progress they have made in overcoming their social fears to the group. 

The attendance at the group meetings is currently on the small side. We do hope that we will soon be much larger but the smaller size does allow the anxiety level for most people to be at a minimum. This makes it an ideal opportunity for newcomers to join us. You will be in the company of friends and will be well-supported. So please join us. It is never as difficult as we think it will be. :group


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

hey freethinker we should all have a gathering perhaps also all the vancouverites to meet up at a mutual place and have coffee or go for a hike or something, if that is a good option that is? what does everyone else think?


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Sounds good to me. If everyone wants to suggest situations which would be most comfortable for them to meet, then maybe we can arrive at some consensus. I like your idea of a hike because a person can spend as much or as little time conversing with others as they want to. Maybe some of our SAS neighbors in Washington State or Alberta would like to join us as well. We can start a gathering thread soon if we get a receptive response to this idea.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

One of the members of our support group has suggested we all get together and go to see the movie "The 40-year-old Virgin." Judging by the name of the movie and by the reviews I have read, it is about a very shy guy who hasn't made much progress with the opposite sex. This well-reviewed comedy apparently deals with the main character, the virgin, with a fair amount of sensitivity and respect. 

We are planning on going to the movie in a week or two. Let me know if you are interested in joining us.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Interest in getting together to see the movie is growing. Currently *seven *people have expressed interest in attending. Tentatively, we are planning on a 7pm Friday movie either this week or next. Someone is able to get us discounted tickets at the Metrotown SilverCity theatre. He needs to have a group count by Thursday so let me know soon if you are interested. This is a great opportunity to start working on our SA.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Here is the latest update regarding the movie night get together. The gathering organizer sent out this email message on Saturday, Sept. 3.

We are going to the 7:15pm showing of "The 40 Year-Old Virgin" on Friday, September 9th. We will meet around 6:55pm outside the entrance of Silvercity (indoors; warm and away from rain), beside the yellow "Silvercity Information" sign, that has a messageboard behind glass below it, which is beside the "Animal House" plush toy game. That way, instead of staring off into space for minutes on end, you can pretend to read the postings under the glass, so that you don't look like a fool. Meeting ~20 before the show starts will allow enough time for tickets to be distributed and for people to use the washroom, buy snacks, choose a seat, etc. 

There will also be a pre-show meeting, for those who want to pay the $7.50 (includes tax, but bring a little extra money, just in case there's a mistake) early to get their tickets, and to meet the people who we will be sitting beside. This is optional; you don't need to come to this to get the discounted ticket or to sit beside us in the theatre. This pre-show meet&greet wil occur on Wednesday, September 7th, at 6:55pm, outside the entrance to the McDonald's at Metrotown (two floors below Silvercity, and a couple minute's walk from the Metrotown skytrain. It's preferred that you pick up your ticket at this time, but if you can't; you can pick it up on the 9th. 

After the movie, those who want a discussion will be meeting inside the McDonald's two floors below Silvercity (and one floor below T.G.I. Friday's pub). (I don't know how late it's open until; someone else suggested this place to me). I guess we could always change our minds as a group when we are walking out of the theatre, if someone comes up with a better idea for a meeting place.

So far, nine people have expressed interest to me in coming, but one person has told me that they can't come on Friday, so I guess that means eight people are coming (unless a few people RSVP during the last few days, or people just show up without RSVP'ing, or if people get the last minute jitters and stay home). I could change the date to Saturday, but I don't think I will, because then probably there will be people who can't make it on Saturday. The tickets are going to be given out on a first-come, first-serve basis, so if you RSVP close to the 9th, be prepared to either pay the regular price for a ticket, or to just come to the discussion at McDonald's. We can't guarantee you a discounted ticket. There will be eleven discounted tickets, so hopefully there will be enough for everyone. 

Someone has suggested to me that I get people's phone numbers. (I only have one person's phone number.) This is because some people only check their email once per week. If you want to know any last minute changes, I suggest you email or phone me your phone number. Otherwise, be prepared to possibly miss out. 

And to be on the safe side, bring photo ID! 18A is pretty racy stuff!


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

The turnout for our first event gathering on Friday night was a little smaller than expected but went well nonetheless. Three people saw the movie opcorn and then a latecomer(me) joined the group at McDonald's for a discussion of the movie and other topics. Congrats to everyone who came! Looking forward to our next event. :banana


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Where in BCIT?


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

stellar said:


> Where in BCIT?


In order to attend meetings it is first necessary for individuals to talk with group leaders to see if they are suitable for the group. If the group revealed the meeting room address to the general public we would have people drop in who may not be appropriate for the group. For anyone who wishes to attend the meeting they should send me a personal message and I will respond with my contact information.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Next week, instead of our usual Monday night meeting, we will be having our Christmas party. We are planning on watching a videotape from one of our recent meetings which should be quite entertaining. 

Please bring a little something for everyone to eat/drink. opcorn


----------



## Nyanko (Dec 18, 2005)

I am currently living in Vancouver and i wonder why the group meeting area isn't more central, i have a hard time going long distances from my house and bcit is quite a ways away from me. i wonder is there a group that meets in VANCOUVER rather than way out in burnaby. I want to be a part of the vancouver group but burnaby is just too far away. :stu


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Nyanko said:


> I am currently living in Vancouver and i wonder why the group meeting area isn't more central, i have a hard time going long distances from my house and bcit is quite a ways away from me. i wonder is there a group that meets in VANCOUVER rather than way out in burnaby. I want to be a part of the vancouver group but burnaby is just too far away. :stu


Unfortunately, we can't be close to everyone and since we got a nice, large room donated to us by BCIT we took it. Actually BCIT is quite centrally located in Metropolian Vancouver. The school is the about the same distance from all the municipalities like Coquitlam, Surrey, Richmond, North Vancouver, the Vancouver West Side or the West End. From downtown Vancouver it takes less than 15 minutes by Skytrain to Metrotown and then a short 5 minute bus ride from there. It is well worth the travel time invested if it makes it easier for you to interact with others. It couldn't hurt to try it once and see if it is worthwhile.

Tonight we had 11 people attend the meeting, the largest turnout in 2.5 years. :banana


----------

